# Scent free shampoo/conditioner



## snoopy (Nov 10, 2003)

Hi Ladies,

I'm over here from the bowhunting forum seeking your advice. My girlfriend has no interest in hunting but is an awesome photographer and loves the outdoors. She would like to come along hunting with me this fall. The only problem is that she has very nice hair and I know the soaps that I use would leave it a tangled mess. So, I thought the women of AT could help with this. What do you use? What have you tried and not liked?

Thanks!


----------



## okoutdoorswoman (Mar 12, 2003)

*shampoo & conditioner*

Hunter's Specialties......Scent-a-way Antibacterial shampoo & body soap is the best to mask the perfume smell, and the Scent-a-way conditioner is a must or else she won't be able to comb through her hair very well. I don't care for the regular scent-a-way shampoo, it doesn't take away the perfume residue in my hair, but the shampoo/body soap does.....it smells like dirt.


----------



## snoopy (Nov 10, 2003)

Thats just the kind of info that I am looking for. Anyone ever try the Dead Down Wind Huntress stuff? Is it good or gimmic?

Thanks,


----------



## lilredrobinhood (Dec 22, 2005)

*Huntress*

I believe the Huntress line has just come out because I have been looking for conditioner for a long time. Once I bought it I had to try it right away. I liked it alot. I believe that it does a good job eliminating scent, but I will have to see for sure once I am out in the woods. I have very dry hair and use only deep conditioner when it is not hunting season. They also have a tinted moisturizer which I picked up for daily use (hunting season or not) and tinted lip balm (again hunting season or not). I believe they make a hair gel, deordorant and possible other products.


----------



## lo Artemis (Jul 3, 2007)

I am also interested in these types of products. Are the ones mentioned non-toxic?


----------



## ciscokid (Apr 26, 2006)

aren't you supposed to setup down wind anyway so they DONT smell you? :noidea:


----------



## huskerbabe (Jun 15, 2007)

*Setting up down wind!*

*DUH!!!*:icon_1_lol:

But wind changes and you cant always plan for that perfect set up! Do your best to be scent free, and concealment-but if they spot ya moving or smell ya anyway your toast!


----------



## melam (Mar 9, 2006)

I just saw a commercial from dead down wind for their new huntress line - shampoo conditioner AND LOTION!!! i complain every year in hunting camp that i get alligator -skin - so i'm excited to try it! 
~Kygirl


----------



## snoopy (Nov 10, 2003)

We have an order for the conditioner and lotion. Lisa will try it out and we'll report back. Hopefully this weekend.


----------



## melam (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm thinkin about buying the whole kit - it's like 78, but has everything - lotion, shampoo, conditioner, lip balm, face moisturizer, etc.... I just can't handle the 2n1 type shampoos with my hair! 

Let us know! 
Ronda


----------



## Bill Carlsen (Jul 18, 2007)

My wife took the advise from some of you here and got several of the Huntress products. She is very impressed with them, espcially the hair care products and the body skin moisturizer. She is looking foward to not having dry itchy skin and dead hair this season.


----------



## hkymoose (Jul 5, 2007)

Bill Carlsen said:


> My wife took the advise from some of you here and got several of the Huntress products. She is very impressed with them, espcially the hair care products and the body skin moisturizer. She is looking foward to not having dry itchy skin and dead hair this season.


I saw this post last weekend, I ordered some Huntress Lip balm in Indian Summer from Cabelas. I got it Friday, and have been trying it out all weekend. I am allergic to Lanolin, and this balm doesn't have any in it! It gives your lips suble color, and keeps them well mosturized. I would recommend it! I think it will be a get product for up in a tree stand when the wind is blowing and doing it's best to dry out your lips! I'm thinking about ordering some lotion now too and trying it out. I hate having dry legs during hunting season!


----------



## snoopy (Nov 10, 2003)

Results are positive. We tested the Huntress conditioner and lotion this weekend. Lisa and I have never looked better! LOL! She has very fine hair and was happy with the conditioner. It gets a thumbs up.


----------



## Huntress4 (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi all! My name is Kristin Carpenter and I'm the Product Specialist for Huntress. I have been reading your posts and I am so excited about the comments I'm seeing. As the fastest growing segment of hunters, it's exciting that a company has stepped up and recognized us! We're starting to see a wave a products becoming available for female hunters. 

To answer the question posted by lo Artemis, yes, all of the Huntress products are non-toxic. Huntress is an envrionmentally conscience company. We don't use any harsh chemicals. The scent eliminating enzymes used in the formulas are all naturally occuring enzymes. 

I'm reading a lot about the conditioner and lotion. It's not surprising to me that you like them so much.  During the development process of the Huntress products, we used a volunteer board of 5 women, three of whom are professional hunters. Their suggestions and evaluation of the products were used to design and tailor the products to meet the female hunter's needs. 

If you have any questions or comments about the products, please feel free to email me personally at [email protected]. I'm passionate about this and I truly enjoy talking to other women (and men) about hunting. I look forward to posting on this forum and "talking" with other women.


----------



## huskerbabe (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks Kristin for taking the time to reply to our forum. I am the one that sent you the thread! Could you send me some product information that I can hand out to the participants of my Outdoor skills workshops for women? I am going to one over the weekend with over 90 women in attendance and we have another one in Oct with 100+. I am hosting my own event next spring and we are counting on 50-75. 

You can pm me or email me at [email protected]


----------



## BIG ARCHERY NUT (Oct 24, 2003)

I'm glad I just came across this thread. This is an issue my daughter faces each year. She has thick hair down to her waist and needs to use conditioner or it's one big tangled mess. She is going on her first bear hunt the first of September and this will be great for her.

Where do you find the Huntress line. I have just started seeing ads for their products. 

I'm glad to see most all of the products used in the outdoors especially for hunting are now available to you women. It makes my job of finding things for her to wear and use much easier.:wink:


----------



## huskerbabe (Jun 15, 2007)

www.gatherthis.com or you can order it from www.cabelas.com

here's the direct link to the travel kit featured at Cabela's http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...Text=dead+down+wind&Ntx=matchall&N=4887&Nty=1


----------



## BIG ARCHERY NUT (Oct 24, 2003)

huskerbabe said:


> www.gatherthis.com or you can order it from www.cabelas.com
> 
> here's the direct link to the travel kit featured at Cabela's http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...Text=dead+down+wind&Ntx=matchall&N=4887&Nty=1


Thanks, I'm putting an order together for her right now.:wink:


----------



## mn_huntergirl (Jul 10, 2007)

*Thanks*

I have been wondering what everyone uses and you've answered it. Thanks for the link, ordering it today.


----------



## SpOtFyRe (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks for the info! ... This is awesome! I always hate the croc skin ... but there's never been anything strong enough that doesn't smell ... now I'm going to have to give this a try.

Be nice if there were distributors north of 49 though ...  But I understand one step at a time.


----------



## varmint (Mar 17, 2005)

*shampoo & conditioner*

is the shampoo and conditioner an all in one or are they seperate bottles? Thank you


----------



## huskerbabe (Jun 15, 2007)

varmint said:


> is the shampoo and conditioner an all in one or are they seperate bottles? Thank you


They are made seperatly!


----------



## melam (Mar 9, 2006)

Huntress4 said:


> Hi all! My name is Kristin Carpenter and I'm the Product Specialist for Huntress. I have been reading your posts and I am so excited about the comments I'm seeing. As the fastest growing segment of hunters, it's exciting that a company has stepped up and recognized us! We're starting to see a wave a products becoming available for female hunters.
> 
> To answer the question posted by lo Artemis, yes, all of the Huntress products are non-toxic. Huntress is an envrionmentally conscience company. We don't use any harsh chemicals. The scent eliminating enzymes used in the formulas are all naturally occuring enzymes.
> 
> ...


I'm just glad that SOMEONE in the business finally listened to us and stepped up to the plate!!  Now - if we could just get them to bring the old "Tink's Dust" back so we don't have to use that greasy face paint!

~Kygirl~


----------



## doe_eyes76 (Aug 2, 2006)

*Nice!!*

This is what I love about AT, I have been eyeing the huntress stuff and I was a little skeptical. It's nice to see that people like it. I guess I will order it now and try for myself. Thanks for sharing............


----------



## Huntress4 (Aug 8, 2007)

*On vacation*

Sorry all, I've been on vacation this past week and I've just now gotten around to logging on. Looks like huskerbabe has done an excellent job of answering your questions, though! Thank you! 

Yes, the conditioner and shampoo are separate. That was one of the first things I suggested when we were deciding on products for this line. The shampoo/conditioner combos just don't seem to do the trick for those of us with long, thick hair. 

I'll suggest a pore friendly face paint as a future product. I think that's a great idea.


----------



## tmvidalsgirl (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm with you all on the face paint. The stuff hubby and I use now you have to scrub off with sandpaper..lol

I'm so glad there are some new women's products coming out. Thank God for the conditioner!!!!

Annie


----------



## snoopy (Nov 10, 2003)

Annie,

Have you tried using burnt cork instead of face paint? It comes off easily with soap and water. It's not fancy but it is cheap and it takes the shine off of your face, which is really all you need to do.


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

I would love to see a facewash from the huntress line!


----------



## Huntress4 (Aug 8, 2007)

*Tinted Face Moisturizer*

Morgansgirl, until Huntress comes out with a face wash, you can use your regular face wash and follow it up with the tinted moisturizer. The scent eliminating enzymes in the tinted moisturizer should take care of any scent left on your skin by your facial cleanser. FYI...the scent eliminating ingredients in the Huntress products are all-natural, environmentally friendly, and bio-degradable, so you can feel confident what you're putting on your skin is safe. A lot of the other products out there can't say the same.


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

Huntress4 said:


> Morgansgirl, until Huntress comes out with a face wash, you can use your regular face wash and follow it up with the tinted moisturizer. The scent eliminating enzymes in the tinted moisturizer should take care of any scent left on your skin by your facial cleanser. FYI...the scent eliminating ingredients in the Huntress products are all-natural, environmentally friendly, and bio-degradable, so you can feel confident what you're putting on your skin is safe. A lot of the other products out there can't say the same.


Thanks! I will try this. I try to do as many scent free things as possible.


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

Ok gals, I just ordered the kit! It sounds like awesome stuff. I can actually put a little color on my face without having to worry about giving myself away. That is providing I am wearing my mask. Actually, it was the conditioner that I really wanted, but said what the heck, get the whole kit! LOL What a woman has to go through! I should have mine in about 3-5 days. :wink: 

This is a really informative thread. Thanks for the info! And thanks for the direct links Huskerbabe. What kind of seminar are you doing? And who do you work for or volunteer for? How do I get the chance to such a conference? I am a teacher by trade and I love the outdoors, so what better opportunity! LOL. Thats pretty cool that you can bring that many women together for the cause.

Laurie


----------



## huskerbabe (Jun 15, 2007)

laurie6805,

I am just a volunteer (really wish I could get paid for it $$) I am a certified Bowhunter ed instructor and an Event Coordinator for the Women in the Outdoors program. I was teaching a beginning bowhunting class at a Women's Wilderness Weekend, sponsored by the local RC&D (I think it stands for rural conservationa and development) I also teach at the Becoming an Outdoors Women workshops. WITO 
http://www.womenintheoutdoors.org/in_your_state/wito.php?STATE=TX
and BOW 
http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/learning/bow/
should have programs near you to attend. 
Because you are a teacher have you ever heard of the American Wilderness Leadership School (AWLS)? 
http://www.safariclubfoundation.org/education/ Safari Club International gives scholarships to attend the training you might want to look into it. 
Another thought is National Archery in the Schools program (NAASP) 
http://www.nasparchery.com/activea....ID&cboApplicationID=321&cboFileCategoryID=962 
Are you doing this in texas? You could become a ceritfied instructor and then get it started in your own school. Your local DNR, SCI and even NWTF could help you raise the money. 

Sorry about getting carried away with the programs, this is just what I am passionate about because I love giving other women the opportunity to enjoy the outdoors as much as I do!!

Back to the Huntress forum!!!! I bought the deoderant, hair gel and lotion on friday and used all of them. I really liked the hair gel! I knew I wouldnt have time to re-shower when I got home from my sons football game, so it was nice to be able to do my hair and then go straight to the woods-now you need HAIRSPRAY!! The lotion is definatly awesome. I always hated showering and then not putting some lotion on my face and hands, because my skin would feel tight and itchy. I have found that I can only use deoderants that have aluminum in them or it makes me smell-yours works great and I will use it daily,hunting or not!!


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks Huskerbabe. These are awesome reference sites. I just joined the Dallas Safari Club. It is a huge organization. After a little time perhaps I can get more involved. I just went to the new membership meeting and am still getting a feel for it. I think I will try to volunteer for some of the organizations just not sure which ones yet. Anything to help the cause (supporting women in the outdoors) These are great websites for anyone!! 

Not to hijack a thread.......I am still waiting for my kit to arrive. Will let everyone know how it preforms as soon as I get it!!
Laurie:wink:


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

*You talked me into it...*

I just purchased the kit...will give my review, once I use it.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Great recommendations, I have been looking into trying the products and now that I have seen some reviews I will probably be purchasing some things for me and keeping them hid from the hubby, lol. I have been using his scent free soap and it also doubles as shampoo, I absolutely hate the way it makes my hair feel plus I end up pulling out about half of it getting tangles out!!

Thanks for all the feedback!!


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

Okay, I just received my kit. I comes in a great black bag that has a hanger in it. Eveything is *TOTALLY SCENT FREE*!!! No doubt about it. I still have to try the shampoo and conditioner, but the lotion and lip stuff is great! Will give further update. (It feels like Christmas) HE HE HE


----------



## Woody Woodall (Dec 24, 2006)

*Thanks Ladies*

I am so excited about these products. I almost dreaded hunting season :sad:just because of all of these issues. Now there is hope! Most of all I appreciate this forum & all of you for sharing so much useful info. I have learned so much by reading AT. Thank you sincerely,Woody's Wife.:thumbs_up


----------



## katydid211 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Huntress Products Work Well*

I bought the whole kit and used it this past weekend. There was a doe directly downwind from me and she stayed around for about 10 minutes (driving my husband crazy cause she was 15 yards from him, but kept her vitals hidden from him!). 

I really wanted to test the hair gel, cause I have to sing at a wedding this Sat and will head to the woods right after and didn't want to have to shower a 2nd time. Hair gel worked great, bangs even popped back into place after wearing a cap. I'm an 80's girl -- gotta have a little height to the hair! LOL. The body wash is a little runny - will have to be careful I don't use too much. Shampoo and conditioner were good. I have coarse hair, so would prefer a richer conditioner, but pleased with the Huntress conditioner. Lip balm worked well, slipperier consistency then what I'm used to. Loved the body lotion and face moisturizer (although tint isn't important for me).

The only thing I wished I'd had was hairspray. 

I really like the case -- including the hanger and extra storage products is awesome. There was room for a set of brushes. And I added some eyeliner and mascara, so when I get my doe I will look my best in the pictures! :wink:

Thank you for coming out with a great line for women hunters! 

I'm so excited, cause this year I also got camo pants & shirt cut for a woman. Mens pants just don't fit a woman's hips and trying to tuck in a shirt that is too long is a pain! So now I can hunt and be comfortable and look good too! :bounce:


----------



## OutdoorDreams16 (Sep 27, 2007)

This is a great thread! I was wondering if there were any scent control products for women and now I know that there is! I will definitely order the kit for hunting season this month.


----------



## critter gitter (Apr 11, 2005)

http://www.keystonecountrystore.com..._Shield_Shampoo_-_12oz/Page_1/LUR1081602.html


----------



## Huntress4 (Aug 8, 2007)

critter gitter said:


> http://www.keystonecountrystore.com..._Shield_Shampoo_-_12oz/Page_1/LUR1081602.html


The shampoo/conditioner combos just don't seem to do the trick for those of us with long, thick hair. I really like that Huntress has a separate conditioner.


----------



## jpust (Sep 13, 2006)

I tried the shampoo and conditioner. I was disappointed in the shampoo because it did take some of the color out of my hair. I have dark hair and I only color it because I have grays. I think the conditioner worked well but I didn't like the shampoo because it took out some of my color. I would love and unscented shampoo for color treated hair. :sad:


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

*my review*

I really liked all the stuff I bought. I thought the shampoo was a little bit thin. Also, when I tried to use my gel, it came out the top of the tube!!! It's not sealed. I hope it doesn't dry out or anything. So, I just squeeze with out opening it, works great! The lotion is great. My skin gets so dry and itchy and this stuff helps tremendously. I have the tint as well, while I like the way it feels, there is not much "tint" to it. But, very satisfied.


----------



## melam (Mar 9, 2006)

OMG! I LOVE this HUNTRESS stuff... Just back home after a week hunting in Illinois - two+ showers a day and my hair isn't RUINED - like it always was from using hubby's shampoo stuff ... and the only thing chapped or dry is my face and lips from the wind and sun and cold - I put on the lipbalm/moisturizer before I left, but couldn't ever remember to take it with me to the stand for the hours after I got there... 
I had HUNDREDS of does and bucks on me this week, anywhere from 7 yrds to 40 ... and NEVER got winded by any of them ... One night, I couldn't come out of the stand because three does had BEDDED underneath me... hubby had to come over and stomp around to get them to leave so i could even come down... another morning, I had six does use the trail I walked in on that morning and they passed directly under my stand (going up a hill) so they were right below my feet! 

I would like to see the shampoo a tad thicker, too - but I'm willing to deal with it as I LOVE the products! I wish they included the toothpaste in the kit, also - i purchased that separately... 

My only complaint is I wanted the cool "huntress" bag it shows in the pic on the kit with the purple lettering and i got the "boy's bag"  haha... (that and one of my zipper pulls tore up the first night i had it...nothing to keep it from working, just slipped the string out of the holder-thingy)... But i LOVE the hangup bag - was able to hang it up on the shower stall all week and keep my stuff together.... and my gosh, WHAT A TUBE OF LOTION!!! 

Two thumbs wayyyyyyyyyy up for Huntress and DDW for having the foresight to actually cater to us girls!!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

That's a great buck I know you are proud!! My husband was on a lease in IL for two years and he always saw lots of deer. 

Again, congrats on your deer!!!


----------



## melam (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks Shanna! 
Have ya'll figured out your schedule for Paris?? Maybe we make a hunt happen in conjunction with that - ain't no sense in going all that way and not being able to kill something!! haha!
 Ronda


----------



## camoqueen (Sep 18, 2006)

*Huntress line*

Just wanted to comment on the Huntress line. I love the shampoo, conditioner, field wipes, laundry soap and the field spray! I have to tell you I was a little disappointed with the deoderant though. 

I just got back from a week vacation out hunting. I hunt with four guys during the archery season and we do not have running water. In order to get a good shower we have to travel 40 miles south to a truck stop where the boyfriend has to sneak me into the men's bathroom to use their shower. Yucky as that is I enjoy it when I can. Otherwise I have to spot bathe out of a tub of water or use the field wipes for fast clean ups. I know this sounds kinda gross but it's a small price to pay compared to driving 140 miles back home or renting a hotel room in town. 

Anyway...my complaint is that the deoderant didn't last very long during the warmer part of the week (maybe one whole day when applied that morning). Like I said I love the line but the deoderant isn't all it's cracked up to be. I think it would be better just to buy a non scented brand at the local drug store.


----------



## Dusty Britches (Feb 10, 2003)

I use Hunter Specialities Scent Away Shampoo and Scent Away conditioner. I really like the conditioner and it makes my hair soft all day.


----------

